# Dish 501/510 V2.21 is out



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

I just got V2.21 on 2-501s and my 510. Anyone know what this does? As of this post, this version isn't even listed on the dish website as being out.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

yeah one of my 501's upgraded itself at _1PM_(pacific) today.

Kinda defeats the "upgrade in the middle of the night" concept.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Has anyone noticed new features in the latest release?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It was posted in the other thread - the only new feature was the ability to tune to the 5000 and 6000 channel range for the upcoming Sirius music channels.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It was posted in the other thread - the only new feature was the ability to tune to the 5000 and 6000 channel range for the upcoming Sirius music channels.


Darn...I tried to be such a good poster and research for the answer first, but alas, i must have missed the post. Thanks!


----------

